# Cats and air conditioning



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

Well this weekend was hot and humid. Lovely Minnesota summer where it is 98-99 degrees with nearly 100 percent humidity. I finally broke down and turned on the air conditioning after Levi was sleeping in the bathtub for a few nights straight. 

Where did I find him when I cooled the house to 75 degrees??? Between the drapes and the patio door lounging in the sun! Where it was still really hot! :roll: Why again was I paying to cool off the apartment? He was so cute, but I turned the air conditioning on for him. Kitties can be so hard to please sometimes. Cleo, however, was sleeping on the couch right in front of the air so she appreciated it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We're breaking records left and right in San Diego, too. I don't have air conditioning, but Cinderella does NOT like it when the fan blows on her, so when she's on my bed, I face the fan away from the bed. The things we do for our babies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My babies are spending a lot of time in the family room, which is not air conditioned. Yet, I know the heat is affecting them because they're not eating as much as usual, and this happened during our last heat wave! I know kitties like the sun, but then why is Nina always lieing on the slate entrance or the stone hearth? She also likes formica finishes. I guess it's because she's so fluffy!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

It isn't as hot in the UK as amercia, but still hot for the UK. In cornwall we are almost at record temps for a long time.

wednesday is due to be 96F


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I HAVE to have air conditioning, I guess i'm real sensitive to heat or something. Shadow doesn't mind it much at all even if it's blowing on her, she still doesn't care. I have a window unit and Shadow sometimes turns it off trying to look out the window.

In Oklahoma we're having highs of over 100! We need the air conditioning!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I have central air and the STOOPID maintenance people here painted all of our windows shut so we have to run the air! I notice my cats like to be in places where the air isn't washing right over them, unless they are upstairs where it's warmer. Up there Dude lays right next to the vent in the floor of our bedroom. Then he goes downstairs to try to climb the front windows. Like a goofball. :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's been in the high 80's and low 90's in San Diego, with very high humidity. I have hardwood floors and it's cooler in the livingroom and kitchen, but when I get home, my baby's on my -- um, I mean, HER bed - the warmest spot in the house! I don't understand it, either! She has lots of "soft" spots throughout the house she could be much cooler in.


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a nice air conditioner, but we can't afford to runit, so we have half a trillion fans. Sinclair sleeps in the bathtub, but he seems to be happy about it, so I'm not worried. Andy will curl up anywhere. He seems to really like the box fan we keep in the window, and when he's not sleeping or busy doing something else, he sits facing it for a while.

Still, I feel bad that I can't afford the AC at least every once in a while :/


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zalensia! 96 F? In England? That must be a record! My uncle wrote to my mother about a terrible heat wave, with the temperatures in the 70's for a whole week! Well, that was Scotland, but that's not too far north of Cornwall. You must be melting! (my mother's favorite saying when it got too hot)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The same w/ my Baby, why does she sleep on the window where the sun is beaming down on her, plus she has a long fur coat. Then my sister tries to put her under the bed, but doesn't go sometimes then she goes close to the AC.


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

We were up to 92 yesterday in the shade. I have to have the air on. I can't seem to breathe without it. The humidity these next few days are supposed to be bad. The electric people are giving instructions on how to reduce your electrical usage so people don't get stuck having any outages.

My 2 cats like to lay between the drape and the sliding glass door. Then when they get to hot they come back into the shaded area. My 2 small dogs are the same way.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Zalensia! 96 F? In England? That must be a record! My uncle wrote to my mother about a terrible heat wave, with the temperatures in the 70's for a whole week! Well, that was Scotland, but that's not too far north of Cornwall. You must be melting! (my mother's favorite saying when it got too hot)


I think its something like the hottest its been in 50 years or something. Can't remember what the BBC said.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Remember that cats have a higher body temp than we do. The normal range is 99.5-102.5. So if you are cooling the house to 70, it's no wonder they are trying to thaw out in the sun!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I use the airconditioner in the studio/computer room because I have to. Otherwise it's been pleasant enough here to use open windows and just ceiling fans, which I can recommend to everyone. Even if you use a/c it will lower your electric bills appreciably to also have ceiling fans going.

Gizmo does not stay in the airconditioned room, but she likes to lie just outside it so she gets a little of the breeze. She is doing better now that it's in the seventies rather than up to 83 the way it was a few weeks ago. She had the 'consistency of taffy' on the first hot day we had, but has adjusted well.
Rochester sounds like it's doing a lot better than most of the rest of the country. From what I hear the Pacific Northwest is also broiling. Our temperature is like that of Vancouver last summer.

anyway Gizzy likes to sun herself in the window no matter what the temperature, but she has limits. She generally prefers cooler temperatures to very hot weather and is a lot more active.


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 2 cats, one of them doen't care about AC. However, my big boy Puss-in-Boots always lays on top of air vent, so he literally covers the opening with his belly. He can sleep like this for hours on top of cold air flow. We do run AC 24 hours, it was 110F yeasterday, and today is not going to be better.


----------



## ai (Jul 16, 2006)

i think my kittens are just so intrigued by the noises the ac makes they spend hours in front of it. it's the cutest thing, because they bat at it for awhile and then it'll make a weird noise and they'll take off and hide under the couch until they deem it safe to emerge. silly kitties.


----------

